
How the jet stream is changing your weather - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/591395fe-b761-11e9-96bd-8e884d3ea203
======
chewz
> The impact of the jet stream on climate change, and whether it will shift in
> the future, is hotly debated by scientists. It is seen as one of the central
> issues that will determine how weather patterns across western Europe, in
> particular, will shift as the planet heats up.

> “This is a critically important part of climate science, and one of the
> least well understood,” says Prof Williams. “We know the climate is getting
> warmer, and this is settled by now, but it is the consequences of that
> warming — like the jet stream — that we are just starting to explore.”

> “We think the rapidly warming Arctic is making these wavy patterns happen
> more often, and as a result we are seeing weather patterns themselves become
> much more persistent,” she [ Jennifer Francis, senior scientist at Woods
> Hole Research Centre] adds, meaning that weather such as heat or storms can
> be trapped in place for longer.

> Other scientists predict the opposite could happen: climate change could
> cause the jet stream to get stronger and move toward the poles. Atmospheric
> models — the complex simulations that run on supercomputers and forecast
> long-term weather and climate — tend to support this view.

